
Philip Zimbardo Says Young Men are Educationally and Sexually Doomed - jamesbritt
http://www.openculture.com/2012/09/psychologist_philip_zimbardo_says_to_young_men_youre_educationally_and_sexually_doomed.html
======
lutusp
Another dubious and untestable psychological hypothesis. In this case, the
psychologist can only decry what men aren't doing (having "meaningful"
relationships) but has no idea what they _are_ doing (engaging with science
and technology), because that territory is incomprehensible to a psychologist.

As with most such psychological hypotheses, this is a first-class disservice
to women -- it implies that women who forgo science and technology in favor of
"meaningful relationships" are making the right choice.

The article claims about men that they are "... outperformed by girls 'at
every level,' ... ". Not really -- the science and technology gap is real
enough, it represents a serious obstacle to social progress and gender
equality, and it has no right to exist. But as to why it exists, that's easier
to explain -- airhead psychologists telling women who avoid difficult subjects
that they're making the right choice.

------
nekitamo
A rebuttal: [http://www.downloadtheuniverse.com/dtu/2012/06/the-demise-
of...](http://www.downloadtheuniverse.com/dtu/2012/06/the-demise-of-guys-why-
boys-are-struggling-and-what-we-can-do-about-it-by-philip-zimbardo-and-nikita-
duncan-ted-books-ki.html)

------
lnanek2
I know plenty of guys who are very happy working all week, playing games in
the evenings, maybe having a football party on the weekened or going to a
hackathon in my case, occasionally hitting clubs to get laid. Life can be
pretty damn good without meaningful relationships...

------
noonespecial
"A woman needs a man like a fish needs a bicycle." Perhaps the coin had two
sides all along?

------
TazeTSchnitzel
This is hardly a new problem, and I am fairly certain that it is nowhere near
as bad as this person claims.

